# 2 rabbits looking for a good home



## roomieboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

I am so so sad to say it, but unfortunately I have decided to re-home my two rabbits. I am a full time nursing student working two jobs and just do not have the time that they require. They deserve so much better because both of them are very sweet, and friendly rabbits. I would love to keep my one lop but feel that this would not be fair to separate them, as they are fully bonded. I'm looking for someone who is familiar with the responsibility of owning two rabbits and someone who has the time to give them all the attention they deserve. I am located in the Buffalo/Rochester/Syracuse area. Please contact me through this forum if you, or anyone you know is interested. 

I've attached a photo of them below. Juliet is a 1 year old female lionhead, and Romeo is a 1 1/2 year male holland lop. Both rabbits are spayed/neutered.


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 10, 2014)

They're adorable, best of luck rehoming your babies.

Bump!


----------



## Oswald05 (Feb 20, 2015)

Where r u located?! Ur Holland is Beautiful 
GOODLUCK&#128515;


----------

